# Looking for the BEST Incubator



## kelstiel (8 mo ago)

Looking for someone to help me buy the best incubator for hatching chicken eggs. I would like one that will hold at least 50 eggs. I don't mind spending the money for a good one, I just need one that has a high hatch rate and turner. I always loose my chicks at 20 days in, I fight heat and humy the whole 21 days. I am dome with TSC incubators and want a huge upgrade. Can anybody help?


----------



## Jamrowland (7 mo ago)

I hope you're able to find the best incubator! But before this i'll suggest to check this review first. So it will help you to choose the right one.
Brinsea are up there with some of the best you should try.


----------

